# Using Zinsser Gardz over old adhesive....



## Havebrushwilltravel

I've been a painter for many years but have always avoided hanging wallpaper because of a few bad experiences and a lack of patience. I've been studying the questions and responces on this board in hopes of gaining valuable information and confidence. I have an opportunity to do a vinyl hanging job in a small restaurant for a friend of mine. The job requires removing old vinyl and applying new. I believe I read somewhere that it is possible to (provided the old vinyl strips off OK) to rough sand the old adhesive with 36 grit on a pole sander and apply Zinsser Gardz as a primer/sealer and hang the new vinyl on that surface rather than strip the old adhesive off completely. Did I get the story straight or am I missing something? I realize that under ideal conditions that the old adhesive should be removed completely but often due to time and keeping costs down it isnt always practical. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## chrisn

I realize that under ideal conditions that the old adhesive should be removed completely but often due to time and keeping costs down it isn't always practical.

If it was me,I would still remove as much paste as possible before applying the Gardz. It is a great product,( Draw Tite is better), but it will not work miracles.


----------



## Havebrushwilltravel

*Using Zinsser Gardz over old adhesive...*

Thanks for responding.So you would recommend using DIF or a similar product and scraping the majority of the old adhesive off,,,,,maybe sponge off any residual adhesive ....then apply the Gardz? I guess that's the proper way. I was just curious about the "sand it down with 36 grit paper" thing....I thought maybe that would take 90% of the old stuff off and save the hassle and mess of stripping the goo. I do want a good base for the vinyl so I guess cutting corners might be a bit risky unless others have gone the sanding route and been successfull.:001_unsure:


----------



## daArch

are the walls painted? or raw rock? raw plaster? have you removed the vinyl wallcovering yet? will it (did it) dry strip?

BTW, I've been installing residential wallcoverings for approx 36 years, I would not install 54" commercial wallcovering with no experience unless working with an experienced vinyl jockey. 

Having a lack of patience and experience is a bad combination for a successful install. I would HIGHLY suggest either subbing it out to an experienced hanger OR being his/her sponge bitch and start your on-the-job training. 

Click on this to find NGPP members near you  Not all NGPP members are proficient with commercial goods, but they will know someone who is.


----------



## Wolfgang

*Sponge Bitch ?!?*


----------



## Wolfgang

Damnnnnn.....I need to look into the wall covering end of the business more. The ways I could improve my vocabulary and terminology!


----------



## daArch

Wolfgang said:


> *Sponge Bitch ?!?*


Not my terminology. I think I first heard the term from one of the people on PWG's mural install in W. VA a few years back. And yes, I've been one on my first commercial install. 

But did I not recently see a phrase on this forum calling the ground person who moves the pump and keeps the paint flowing a "pump bitch" or "spray bitch" ?

I have a feeling folks in this trade are adverse to mundane titles like "appentice" :thumbup:


----------



## BrushJockey

Better'n being the razor blade holder...:tongue_smilie:


----------



## daArch

Taking paper scraps from another yesterday (she was on a ladder in a tight powder room) I was referred to as a "trash bitch". Now, I've been called "trashy" before, but this was a new nadir that I've reached, and liking it :thumbup:


----------



## BrushJockey

Up on a ladder in front of you? in a tight space? ya baby.


----------

